# iPad 4 : l'utiliser pendant la recharge ... possible ??



## muzikaflo (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Vous devez être quelques uns maintenant à être équipé du nouvel iPad 4.*

Étant utilisateur de l'iPad 2, je m'en sers quasiment 24/24h lorsque je travaille. Branché au chargeur, je peux utiliser mes applications tout en voyant ma batterie se charger ou à 100%.

L'iPad 3 ne me permettait pas de faire cela, et c'est pour cette raison que je ne m'en suis pas équipé, car il fallait le mettre en veille pour pouvoir recharger la batterie.*

Quand est-il de l'iPad 4 ?
Recharge t'il pendant qu'il est utilisé ?

Merci par avance.*


----------



## sparo (1 Décembre 2012)

Que ce soit l'ipad 1,2,3,4 ou même les suivants il est toujours possible de les utilisé en les rechargeant !!!!

Sauf qu'il faut utiliser le bon chargeur .... genre je peu recharger mon ipad 2 avec le chargeur de mon iphone mais c'est plus long (du coup c'est juste limite pour le charger en utilisation)

De même mon chargeur de voiture pour iphone 3G charge mon 4S mais en utilisation GPS à peine assez pour l'empêcher de ce décharger

Le même type de limitation s'applique au port USB les macs récents dispose de port USB qui accepte des intensité de recharge supérieur à la norme (1A alors que la norme c'est 500mA) du coup sur un port USB normal cela charge super doucement ...


----------



## muzikaflo (1 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse si rapide et c'est ok pour tout ça. 

L'iPad 3 ne se rechargeait pas assez en utilisation avec son chargeur d'origine me semble t'il. Il n'y avait qu'à voir les iPad en démonstration dans les magasins, ils étaient tous à 3 ou 4% de batterie et s'éteignaient dès qu'on les utilisait. 

Moi j'ai besoin que mon iPad fonctionne 24 heures sur 24, branché sur une alimention 12 volts. L'iPad 3 ne me le permettait pas alors que je n'ai absolument jamais de problème avec mon iPad 2 et son chargeur 12V ou 220V 2,1A. 

Qu'en est il de l'iPad 4 ?
La batterie arrive t'elle à se recharger en même temps quon utilise l'iPad 4 ?
Qui a pû tester ?


----------



## bricbroc (1 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi recharger à partir de 12 volts ?
Tu vies dans une caravane ? Ou travail en voiture ?
Perso je recharge et/ou travail à proximité d'une prise 220 volts et aucun pb de recharge, que ce soit avec iPad1 ou 4.
Mon seul appareil qui connaît l'allume cigare, c'est mon iPhone et je n'ai jamais fait attention si il arrivait à revenir à 100%, tout en restant en service...


----------



## KevZqn (1 Décembre 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Que ce soit l'ipad 1,2,3,4 ou même les suivants il est toujours possible de les utilisé en les rechargeant !!!!
> 
> Sauf qu'il faut utiliser le bon chargeur .... genre je peu recharger mon ipad 2 avec le chargeur de mon iphone mais c'est plus long (du coup c'est juste limite pour le charger en utilisation)
> 
> ...




Aie aie aie, y a des problemes chez vous ou quoi ?

Si il mette un chargeur 10V sur iPad c'est pas pour utiliser le 5V de l'iPhone, ça bousille l'appareil, c'est comme utiliser un chargeur 50V sur un PC alors qu'il en faut 80 !

Par contre le contraire, 10V sur iPhone, c'est bon, ça recharge l'iphone plus vite.

Je te conseil le 4 pour une meilleur rapidité et pour le connecteur !


----------



## lineakd (1 Décembre 2012)

@muzikaflo &  KevZqn, les adaptateurs secteur usb pour ipad ont une puissance 5 Watt (ipad mini), 10 Watt ou 12 Watt.


----------



## KevZqn (1 Décembre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @muzikaflo &  KevZqn, les adaptateurs secteur usb pour ipad ont une puissance 5 Watt (ipad mini), 10 Watt ou 12 Watt.



Adaptateur secteur iPad (1,2,3 generation) 10W
iPad 4eme generation 12W
iPad Mini 5W
iPhone 5W

Si tu veux continuer à charger ton iPad avec le chargeur iPhone, comme tu veux.


----------



## muzikaflo (1 Décembre 2012)

Bon, maintenant qu'on a établi la puissance des chargeurs de chaques appareils, est-ce qu'un utilisateur d'iPad 4 pourrait me dire si son iPad se recharge lorsqu'il l'utilise branché au 220V ou si comme l'iPad 3, la batterie continue de se vider ?


----------



## ToM03 (2 Décembre 2012)

Ben je dois gagner 1% par demie heure


----------



## muzikaflo (3 Décembre 2012)

ToM03 a dit:


> Ben je dois gagner 1% par demie heure



1% par 1/2 heure ... Au moins ça charge plus que ça ne se décharge !
Merci pour l'info, mais s'il te plaît, pourrais-tu nous dire si tu sollicites durement ton iPad pendant qu'il recharge ses 1% ?

Moi je l'utilise essentiellement avec le GPS, lecteur de cartes, météo, ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## ToM03 (3 Décembre 2012)

Nop, c'est plutôt musique sur l'iPad ou en AirPlay + navig web basique


----------



## muzikaflo (3 Décembre 2012)

ToM03 a dit:


> Nop, c'est plutôt musique sur l'iPad ou en AirPlay + navig web basique



Super ! Merci pour ces infos !!


----------

